
What artificial neural networks can learn from animal brains - telotortium
https://www.reddit.com/r/heredity/comments/cuc42a/a_critique_of_pure_learning_and_what_artificial/exuhia9/
======
tastroder
dupe [0] from two days ago that doesn't contain a discussion but links to the
actual paper [1]:

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20770214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20770214)

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11786-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11786-6)

